# Francis R. Beattie and the Pres. Standards.



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

In walking me from an Anglican background my Pastor has me reading chapters from Beattie, The Presbyterian Standards. I have read the First 3 chapters and I will meet with Steve on Thursday to review and discuss what I have read thus far. So far I find Beattie a delight to read. I just wondered if anyone else has read him and if you enjoyed his stuff as well? Peace.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, he is a good read. _The Presbyterian Standards_ is available to read online as well here as is a biographical sketch of the author here.


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Yes, he is a good read. _The Presbyterian Standards_ is available to read online as well here as is a biographical sketch of the author here.


Thanks Andrew. Yes he is a very good read so thank you for the link for the work and bio. The Edition I have has some background of him after the Forward, this guy was sharp! Part theologian part Pastor.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

Taking my bump. Wanted to see who else has read this and what you thought.


----------

